# Curious about bloodline



## The_RIV (Jan 26, 2008)

I was curious about the bloodline of my baby. The breeder told me Watchdog/Gaff/Cordero. I did some research but really couldn't find too much. So...maybe the experts can help. I really don't want to pay 50 bucks for a 7 generation pedigree, but if I have to, I will. I tried attaching the pedigree but it didn't work so I typed it. By the way, thanks for looking and helping if you do. sire is on top of dam...just puttin it out there. 

1st gen:
FRANCIS' "BLUE DIAMOND" 1500N-63
FRANCIS' "BLUE BABY" 18700N-54

2ND GEN:
PARKS "BLUE BLAZE" 85200H-93
MARKS "Q-BALL" 3190M-14
PARKS"BLUE BLAZE" 85200H-93
PARKS "KAYLA BLUE" 22300L-06

3RD:
BARTEES "CAYENNE" 61500G-97
ROWES "SHAKA" 20100H-92
RAMSEYS "HOOCH IN SHACKLES" 81400J-93
GASAWAYS "DUTCHESS" 83800J-89
BARTEES "CAYENNE" 61500G-97
ROWES "SHAKA" 20100H-92
PARKS"BLUE BLAZE" 85200H-93
KINGS "TY BRITT" 22700J-30

4TH:
JAY & GRANNY SQUIRES "PAWPAW"7900F-91
SQUIRES & BARTEES "GRIP" 71100E-83
ROWES "CAIN" 11500G-29
BROOKS/ROWES "COLBY" 68400G-20
GOENS "HOOCH SWISHER" 47300H-28
GOENS "DAISY DUKE" 54400H-53
GASSAWAYS "RUSSIAM" 57700J-13
GASAWAYS "RUSSIA" 57700J-12 <---SPELLED LIKE THAT ON PEDIGREE
JAY & GRANNY SQUIRES "PAWPAW"7900F-91
SQUIRES & BARTEES "GRIP" 71100E-83
ROWES "CAIN" 11500G-29
BROOKS/ROWES "COLBY" 68400G-20
BARTEES "CAYENNE" 61500G-97
ROWES "SHAKA" 20100H-92
CHAOS "BLUE ZEUS KING" 8100W-71
FALINS "BLUE ANGEL" 40700H-10


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks to me like a scatter bred bully . thats not a bad thing just what it looks like to me . have you tried www.BullyDomain.com they may can help you better or on here maybe south bullies can help. hope you find what you are looking for .if thats the dog in your aviator he looks like a good friend .


----------



## The_RIV (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks for the pointers, i'll check them out. by scatter bred, do u mean that there's a whole bunch of different bloodlines or ? and yup, that's my baby in my avatar. SHE'S a very good friend. she's so spoiled. can't wait to get back to her and the family from Iraq.


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello The_RIV. What branch of the military are you in. Im was in the Marine Corps, obviously by my screen name..LOL!!! Your dog is beautiful. Who is your dog registered with, AKC or UKC? I know Gaff, and Cordiero are considered show lines and usually registered through AKC or UKC. Watchdog is known as a hog catching line mostly. Their gameness is displayed more in this sport since it takes alot of drive, strength, and size to take down those big boar!!! Being your dog may have bloodlines that come from AKC lines, those would be considered American Staffordshire Terrier. The Watchdog part of the pedigree would be considered American Pit Bull Terrier, if registered by UKC or ADBA. If this is the case, some people would consider your dog a AmStaff/pit, not sayin your dog is mixed because of a totally different breed, but because of its registry. Some people are very anal about things like that. None the less, those are all good bloodlines IMO!!!

*I wish you the best in Iraq, and my prayers and support go out to yourself,family, and fellow service members!!!*


----------



## The_RIV (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks for the well wishes and prayers. i'm in the army on a transition team. we train the iraqi soldiers. my dog is registered through ADBA. i love her regardless, i'm just curious bout bloodlines for breeding purposes. i'm gonna breed her when i get back and i'm just lookin for pointers. she'll be on her 4th cycle and 2 years old. after that breeding i'm gonna get her fixed. thanks for helpin me out


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

what is the purpose of the breeding?


----------



## The_RIV (Jan 26, 2008)

i think she'll make pretty pups. alot of people love her...the way she looks, tempermant, everything. so i'd like to continue that. i just don't want to pick another good lookin dog and end up makin muggleston monsters. if u know what i mean. so i'm researchin a year out


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

Looking at the bloodlines, your dog is essentially an AmStaff/APBT cross, which makes her an American Bully. Like Marine1 said, Gaff and Cordeiro are show bloodlines and Watchdog is a bloodline primarily known for being hog catch dogs, even though some of them are considered show dogs today. The Watchdog bloodline has tons of drive, strength, and courage. I'm also curious to why you want to breed your dog, because breeding because you think she'll produce pretty pups is not a very good reason. There are lots of other factors to consider when breeding, like temperament, structure, and drive. You must also consider genetic health problems and the stud you're going to breed your female to. The bloodlines of both dogs in the breeding must compliment each other to get the results you're lookin' for. Both dogs should also be health tested. You should also make sure all the puppies have good homes to go to prior to the breeding, because you don't want to be stuck with a bunch puppies. There is a lot time, money, and research that goes into breeding.


----------



## The_RIV (Jan 26, 2008)

that was very informative southkak. but that's why im researchin right now. i'm gonna breed her(maybe) when i get back from iraq. that'll be early 09. i figure that gives me a year to figure out what's best. and then she'll be 2. i got people already buggin me to breed her so they can get a pup. but like i said i'm gonna make sure it's the right thing to do. 

so let's say i do breed her. what type of dog should i be lookin for? Amstaff or APBT? what bloodline? thanks for lookin


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

That totally depends what youre trying to achieve with this breeding. As mentioned earlier your dog is scatter bred, so its hard to pick out just one bloodline to focus on in your dogs pedigree. Your best bet is to research each bloodline in the pedigree. Gaff, and Cordeiro are AmStaff which means they are typically bred to show standards, so they should be conformationally correct.They are not bred to have as much drive as the Watchdog bloodline does, but Watchdog bloodline may not have the conformation. Which means more to you conformation, or drive? Figure out which characterics you love the most about your dog, and try to enhance those qualities by picking a stud that is compatible. When I say compatible, I dont just mean the stud gets along with your female. I mean the stud should be correct in temperment, health testing,and any qualities that you think would produce the best AmStaff or APBT. Im no breeder, but I would say you may want to lean towards a AmStaff as the stud if the majority of you dogs pedigree is AmStaff. It seems your dog has a small amount of Watchdog/Chaos. The more AmStaff blood in the pedigree, the APBT(Watchdog) gets cancels out..if that makes sense.I personally would go with Gaff if thats the dominant bloodline. Thats the problem with breeding scatter bred dogs, you dont have any knowlege of bloodline dominance in the pedigree.There are alot more people on this forum who have experience breeding,and can point you in the right direction. *Although I think you are going to get flack for your reason behind breeding, just be open minded and take it with a grain of salt!!!! *


----------



## The_RIV (Jan 26, 2008)

if i do decide to breed her, i don't mind some flack for my reasoning. but my question to whoever gives me flack is...what is the correct, in their opinion, reason for breeding? i mean i have a great dog. i enjoy her, and alot of other people are already askin me for pups. she has great temperment, is great with kids-mine are 4,7, and 12- and gets along with other dogs. i would like other people to have a great dog and do my part to put out a positive opinion on the breed. 

thanks marine for puttin in your 2 cents. you make alot of good points. i think i'll order the 7 generation pedigree from adba and start my research from there...thanks


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

The_RIV said:


> if i do decide to breed her, i don't mind some flack for my reasoning. but my question to whoever gives me flack is...what is the correct, in their opinion, reason for breeding? i mean i have a great dog. i enjoy her, and alot of other people are already askin me for pups. she has great temperment, is great with kids-mine are 4,7, and 12- and gets along with other dogs. i would like other people to have a great dog and do my part to put out a positive opinion on the breed.
> 
> thanks marine for puttin in your 2 cents. you make alot of good points. i think i'll order the 7 generation pedigree from adba and start my research from there...thanks


The main reason some of members might give you some flack is because overpopulation is a big problem amongst bully breeds. There are plenty of rescue APBTs and bullies in shelters that need good homes to go to. Many of them are being euthanized, because of that very reason. If those people that are asking you about pups just want a pet, they should consider rescuing an APBT or bully from being put down.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

As a result of the over population of pet quality bulldogs most of us feel that breeding should be preserved to better the whole breed by only breeding the best most qualified bulldogs to like kind. (Not saying that your dog is enferior in any way!) By qualified we mean complete health tests (OFAs or pennhip and brucellosis), temperment tests (CGC) as well as hold showing or working titles. On this board we are trying to reach the globe with positive knowledge of our dogs the best way to do that is to reduce the numbers and preserve the best examples. I'm not giving flak... just showin things from the other side of the bridge.


----------



## The_RIV (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks for all the input everybody. i will continue to think about breeding her. but as far as the bloodline goes, i guess i'm gonna have to pay the 50 bucks to adba to get it sent with the "expert" analysis. well folks, thanks for everything, i would still appreciate any knowledge about the backgrounds and bloodlines if there is anymore to add then what has already been given. later


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

The_RIV said:


> i think she'll make pretty pups. alot of people love her...the way she looks, tempermant, everything. so i'd like to continue that. i just don't want to pick another good lookin dog and end up makin muggleston monsters. if u know what i mean. so i'm researchin a year out


First off , I think it is good that you are here asking questions and feel you have a ton more to learn on breeding first before deciding. So Kudos to you for that...

To be honest with you too many breed without really knowing what they are doing or understanding the ramifications of just one litter.

This is just my two cents and food for thought so take from it what you want. Of course she is your dog, and you will do whatever you want in the end. I'm just going to briefly touch on a few things to help get your research and thought process going more on this subject

My personal feelings is that the average pet is not breeding quality and should not be bred. It takes more than a pretty package to make a great dog.

What is your goal of the breeding? 
Breeding should be done to better the breed and be consistent with the standard; only the best of the best should be bred! I say this not only because of all the homeless dogs , but the BSL and also more so the lack of good homes available

Have you done any health testing? Are any of the dogs in her line health tested?

Has she done any shows or working events?

Has she taken a CGC, TT or therapy test to prove the temperament? What do you consider proper temperament?

Since she is ADBA reg if she is to be breeding quality she should meet that standard. Do you know it and have you gone over each part of her to compare her to it?
a great site to learn about conformation standards is www.apbtconformation.com

Some other things people tend to forget:
Do you have the resources to keep the whole litter if proper homes can't be found?

Have you thought about what you will do if the dam can't or won't feed the pups do to mastitis, other illness or just her not making a good mama?

Do you have the time to socialize and start training the pups and cash to make sure the pups are fully wormed have a minimum of their first set of shots and health certs from a vet before going to new homes and extra set aside for emergencies like an ill pup or the dam needing a c-sec?

Do you know how to eval a litter for proper placements?

What will you do if down the road one of the people who has purchased a pup can't keep him/her?

This is a good thread to take a peek at:
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/bloodline-discussion/2931-breeders-code-ethics.html

Please understand most of us who have been around the breed for awhile have heard one too many times things like:

" I want to breed because my dog is cute..."
"she will make pretty pups..." 
"My friends say they want them..."

...And, the same are usually back later asking for help when 
-they can't find homes for the pups 
-their friends back out
-or worse they are just completely overwhelmed with the litter

There are tons of threads on responsible breeding and also BYBs please take a look through when you get time. I'm sure you will find all the info very helpful

Please feel free also to ask any questions you may have.

As for looking for a stud dog, the quality of the stud should be the same or better than the female and no faults should be doubled up on...that would come way down the road after you decide if your gal is going to be bred and that also is time consuming and takes research.


----------



## The_RIV (Jan 26, 2008)

wow patch. that was some great info put out there. i will definately take a look and continue to research. as far as health tested. she has her shots and regular visits to the vet, the other stuff you are referring to she has not had. unfortunately, i won't be able to do all that stuff until i get back from iraq. and then decide about the breeding. i might just get her fixed as well. it's still a very open decision. well again thanks for schooling me everybody, it's been real eye opening.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

:goodpost: Patch


----------



## Royal Crest Kennels (Sep 11, 2013)

I know this is several years later after this post but I know you were interested in your bloodline. A friend of mine has a male from the breeding of Parks Blue Blaze X Mark's Q-Ball. He is actually the sire to all 3 of my females. The dogs name is "Joe's Deuce" if you would like to look him up under BullyPedia.com for the pedigree. He is at V-Tech Kennels in Canton, Georgia they also have a website with pictures of him. He is now 8 years old but I thought you might enjoy the pictures of what has come of the bloodline since then. If you have any questions let me know and I will do my best to answer them. 

Jacqui at Royal Crest Kennels


----------

